#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > معرفی قطعات الکترونیک >  >  روش لحیم کاری آیسی آنبرد یا قیری

## mmzhr

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*1343.mtz*,*aa89*,*abbasbehest*,*abe2078*,*actioncut*,*adel0002*,*adnan*,*aefali*,*ahmad jamali*,*ajabovo*,*ali0571*,*Ali20takm*,*alikhani*,*alisiroos64*,*ali_fmf68*,*ali_salami*,*alma0*,*Amiirbr*,*aminreno*,*AminX33*,*amir 62*,*amir3303*,*amirgoogle*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirnew*,*anet1350*,*aomidi*,*Arashfatemia*,*arashn*,*Arash_g*,*aref beykif*,*ariyos*,*asadi4342*,*asdfu*,*asgharmir*,*avaict*,*avamarket*,*avazeghoo*,*ayhan_lover*,*azym*,*a_kh_110*,*babak 18*,*bahat*,*bahman derik*,*bahram_so*,*bazregr*,*behrooz40328*,*bestboy1349*,*BHRAM11*,*chelsea1360*,*chonglong*,*daneshjoo59*,*Dariush_nz*,*dayelecomp*,*DeDe*,*deniz-scr*,*derikvand*,*djyasser*,*ehsanelc*,*ehsanh2020*,*Ehsan_k0*,*eiman.*,*elec.shya*,*electronium*,*enigma*,*factworld*,*Fahad.shafei*,*Farshad790*,*farshid59*,*farshid_g_f*,*farzad.*,*fata100*,*fd100*,*feripple*,*flashx*,*flower121*,*frankly90*,*f_khodaverdi*,*gasemi.m100*,*ghitanaz*,*giga*,*haamid_reza*,*hamed1313*,*hamed236359*,*hamid star*,*hamid20*,*hasan936081*,*heical*,*Ho3in9177*,*hojat88*,*Hojtol*,*hoseinamane*,*hrzn*,*h_sarghani*,*ic1*,*Irandvb*,*ispereh*,*jafar024*,*jafarttl*,*jalal86*,*javamobira*,*Javid.safa*,*jb1354*,*kam.mak*,*kamardin*,*karim1454260*,*Karimi64*,*karoo.saaed*,*kavandsystem*,*khosrow29*,*kiya.mi*,*korgkala*,*m.irandost11*,*m47*,*mahdiebi*,*mahmod31*,*MajiDAmieE*,*mamani11*,*mansour.l*,*mansur567*,*masuodd55*,*maya30*,*mazdas*,*mbj55*,*md/gh*,*md4683*,*mehdi-22*,*mehdi9531*,*mehdipanah*,*mehdi_m2s*,*MehradBNI*,*Mehrdadlagha*,*Miladdastghe*,*miload*,*mimasam*,*mioo_sara*,*Mirza .m*,*mmm200*,*mohamad41*,*mohamedreza*,*mohammadhadi*,*Mohammadr44*,*MOHAMMADTK13*,*mohandes.*,*mohasalman*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohsen1104*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*moien1122*,*moji987*,*mojtabav*,*morady*,*morteza1131*,*mortezabrtr*,*mosi capar*,*MR.WHITE*,*Musa_ayden*,*mzm*,*navid.67*,*NICHICON*,*Omid3875*,*omidlord*,*Parsa2309*,*parviz407*,*pasargad.sys*,*pashatech*,*Plr*,*PMS20*,*qqtty*,*rad*,*rana2*,*rare9*,*reza-ali9*,*reza.93*,*reza5764*,*reza6945*,*reza72792*,*reza7862*,*rezaesvat*,*rezanurse826*,*rezasaee*,*rezasiadate*,*rezasisi*,*Rezooooo*,*rizi. alirez*,*road*,*rock band*,*rojman*,*R_ghotbadini*,*s-f-s*,*saeed fzf*,*saeed.vaseg*,*SAEEDDE1363*,*saeedesgh*,*saeedola*,*saeed_17b*,*salar.lord*,*samiyar789*,*sandra89*,*sayed.abbas*,*Seriea*,*shahabtam*,*sina.rouani*,*sina28*,*siroos.khani*,*siyavash_wow*,*smakamy*,*Sobhanrajabi*,*soheil21570*,*sohrab.ras*,*soleist*,*soli_f17*,*Sorena59*,*soroushsoren*,*sorush_f*,*ssasa*,*ssasann*,*ssshahram*,*techno.*,*Tecknic*,*user-1*,*user_persian*,*vafadar1*,*vahid.k.h*,*Volek*,*windows-7*,*Yousef5555*,*yousefi*,*yx700*,*zarihedastat*,*zeiton*,*zmojtaba161*,*آقاسید*,*ارگم*,*اریایی*,*الجي*,*ایاماسی*,*تكنيك*,*حسین زارعی*,*حمید مهراور*,*حمیداکبرزاده*,*خدمات سونی*,*دیانتی*,*رسول 54*,*ساخر*,*سناتور ۶۴*,*علی اریا*,*علی پاشایی*,*علیعلیعلیعلی*,*غلامرضا مسعو*,*قره چماقلو*,*م ر پارس*,*م نبی زاده*,*مالک جلالی*,*محمد زارع*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*محمدی فرد*,*مراسم*,*مرتضی_آذری*,*مهندس یارقلی*,*هاویان*,*هدفن*,*وحیدوحید*,*ورداده*,*وریاامیری*,*ویهات*,*پناهی*,*کارن محبی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## actioncut

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*1343.mtz*,*A29*,*aa89*,*abbasbehest*,*abe2078*,*adel0002*,*aefali*,*ajabovo*,*ali0571*,*Ali20takm*,*Ali@ko*,*alikhani*,*ali_salami*,*alma0*,*Amiirbr*,*aminreno*,*Amir2j*,*amir3303*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirnew*,*Arashfatemia*,*Arash_g*,*aref beykif*,*Aref.razani*,*asadi4342*,*asghar4*,*asgharmir*,*ASZD*,*avaict*,*avamarket*,*avazeghoo*,*ayhan_lover*,*azym*,*a_kh_110*,*bazregr*,*behrooz40328*,*bestboy1349*,*BHRAM11*,*chelsea1360*,*chonglong*,*daneshjoo59*,*Dariush_nz*,*davodx2*,*dayelecomp*,*deniz-scr*,*derikvand*,*djyasser*,*Ebrahimrezae*,*ebru*,*ehsanh2020*,*ehsansal1364*,*eiman.*,*elec.shya*,*electronium*,*elka-toos*,*enigma*,*Fahad.shafei*,*Farshad790*,*farzad.*,*fighter3*,*flashx*,*flower121*,*frankly90*,*gasemi.m100*,*giga*,*haamid_reza*,*hadi4474*,*hamed1313*,*hamid20*,*hassan az*,*heical*,*Ho3in9177*,*hojat88*,*Hojtol*,*hoseinamane*,*h_sarghani*,*ic1*,*iran1401*,*ispereh*,*jafar024*,*jafarttl*,*javamobira*,*jb1354*,*jones*,*kam.mak*,*kamardin*,*karim1454260*,*Karimi64*,*karoo.saaed*,*khosrow29*,*Klc*,*korgkala*,*m.irandost11*,*mahdiebi*,*MajiDAmieE*,*masuodd55*,*maya30*,*mazdas*,*md4683*,*mehdi-22*,*mehdi9531*,*mehdipanah*,*mehdi_m2s*,*MehradBNI*,*Mehrdadlagha*,*Miladdastghe*,*mimasam*,*mioo_sara*,*Mirza .m*,*mmm200*,*mmzhr*,*mohamad41*,*Mohammadr44*,*MOHAMMADTK13*,*mohandes.*,*mohasalman*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohsen1104*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*moji987*,*mojtabav*,*morady*,*mortezabrtr*,*mosa zare*,*MR.WHITE*,*Musa_ayden*,*navid.67*,*NICHICON*,*Omid3875*,*omidlord*,*paniz_54*,*parviz407*,*pasargad.sys*,*pashatech*,*PMS20*,*Poomm*,*pouyafarhadi*,*rana2*,*rare9*,*Rasoul12345*,*reza-ali9*,*reza5764*,*reza6945*,*reza72792*,*reza7862*,*rezaesvat*,*rezanurse826*,*rezasaee*,*rezasiadate*,*rezasisi*,*road*,*rock band*,*rsrooh*,*s-f-s*,*saba davud*,*saeed fzf*,*saeed.vaseg*,*SAEEDDE1363*,*saeedesgh*,*saeedola*,*Saeedssm*,*saeed_17b*,*salar.lord*,*samiyar789*,*sandra89*,*sayed.abbas*,*shadies*,*shahabtam*,*shapour.51*,*sina.rouani*,*sina28*,*siroos.khani*,*smm9297*,*Sobhanrajabi*,*soheil21*,*soheil21570*,*sohrab.ras*,*soli_f17*,*sorush_f*,*ssasa*,*ssasann*,*techno.*,*Tecknic*,*tupac*,*user-1*,*user_persian*,*vafadar1*,*vahid.k.h*,*vahid08*,*Volek*,*windows-7*,*Yousef5555*,*yousefi*,*zarihedastat*,*zmojtaba161*,*اریایی*,*الجي*,*ایاماسی*,*تكنيك*,*حسن محمدی*,*حسین زارعی*,*حمید مهراور*,*حمیداکبرزاده*,*دیانتی*,*رضا سعید*,*ساخر*,*سام سرویس*,*سناتور ۶۴*,*علی اریا*,*قره چماقلو*,*م ر پارس*,*م نبی زاده*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*محمدی فرد*,*مراسم*,*مهندس یارقلی*,*نمیدونم*,*هاویان*,*وریاامیری*,*ویهات*,*پناهی*,*کیارش ق*

----------


## mmzhr

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*mohsen1104*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*shahabtam*,*tupac*,*vafadar1*,*windows-7*

----------


## actioncut

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ayhan_lover*,*electronium*,*hojat88*,*javamobira*,*mmzhr*,*mohasalman*,*rezasisi*,*vafadar1*,*windows-7*,*ساخر*,*م ر پارس*

----------


## mmzhr

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*actioncut*,*javamobira*,*mojtabav*,*Tecknic*,*vafadar1*,*ساخر*

----------


## م ر پارس

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*mmzhr*,*مراسم*

----------

